# Remote Start/HVAC



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The HVAC remembers the last settings used when you turn off the car for remote start, so you need to have the AC on and fan on high before you turn of the car. With that said the car uses some weird slow/medium fan speed(like 2-3) until you turn the key forward. The AC is on and cooling the car, just it isn't using as high of fan speed as you have set until the key is turned forward. 

The trick to this is to remote start for slightly longer before you enter so it has more time to cool off the car. Anything less than 3-4 minutes don't expect it to be cooled off at all.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the reason the car does the slow fan speed until the key is turned forward is because in the winter remote start plus high fan speed would keep the car cold indefinitely. Would seem if that was the case though they could program the car to look at the outside intake air temps and the AC being on and run the Max fan speed in the summer months.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I think the reason the car does the slow fan speed until the key is turned forward is because in the winter remote start plus high fan speed would keep the car cold indefinitely. Would seem if that was the case though they could program the car to look at the outside intake air temps and the AC being on and run the Max fan speed in the summer months.


I don't know as max fan does much for AC either. The A/C system only has so much capacity when the engine is at idle. Either you're cooling a lot of air just a little or cooling a little air a lot more.

The real problem is heat soak.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> The HVAC remembers the last settings used when you turn off the car for remote start, so you need to have the AC on and fan on high before you turn of the car. With that said the car uses some weird slow/medium fan speed(like 2-3) until you turn the key forward. The AC is on and cooling the car, just it isn't using as high of fan speed as you have set until the key is turned forward.
> 
> The trick to this is to remote start for slightly longer before you enter so it has more time to cool off the car. Anything less than 3-4 minutes don't expect it to be cooled off at all.


I just don't think the fan setting has any bearing on this as the little button has to be pressed before the A/C engages, and that seems to only happen when the CRUZE ignition is in the on position, regardless where it was before the engine was turned off last?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't know as max fan does much for AC either. The A/C system only has so much capacity when the engine is at idle. Either you're cooling a lot of air just a little or cooling a little air a lot more.
> 
> The real problem is heat soak.


I have read here that max fan (not to be confused with "Max Cool" for those who have it) actually makes the system work less efficiently which can't be true as its just a 4 position blower motor fan. I agree with what you said although the HVAC does not seem to turn on by remote although the blower will. The real problem is the Sun, I find the cooling system and even the engine cooling system capacity to be very adequate, more so than I would have expected!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I just don't think the fan setting has any bearing on this as the little button has to be pressed before the A/C engages, and that seems to only happen when the CRUZE ignition is in the on position, regardless where it was before the engine was turned off last?


As long as you left the AC button lit before you turned the car off, the AC will be on when you remote start. NONE of the dash lights are light when you remote start but will light up when you turn the key forward.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The real problem is the Sun, I find the cooling system and even the engine cooling system capacity to be very adequate, more so than I would have expected!


This is so true, With window tint and a quality sun shade my interior rarely gets above 100F parked all day in the sun. Without the windshield sun shade the dash could cook eggs, seemed to take 10 minutes for the AC just to cool off the dash and vents. 

I have the Covercraft UVS100 windshield sun shade for the Cruze(recommended to me by another forum user), I liked it so much I bought one the first day I had my Sonic. Too bad your not closer, I have the one for my cruze I would give you since I have no use for it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> This is so true, With window tint and a quality sun shade my interior rarely gets above 100F parked all day in the sun. Without the windshield sun shade the dash could cook eggs, seemed to take 10 minutes for the AC just to cool off the dash and vents.
> 
> I have the Covercraft UVS100 windshield sun shade for the Cruze(recommended to me by another forum user), I liked it so much I bought one the first day I had my Sonic. Too bad your not closer, I have the one for my cruze I would give you since I have no use for it.


Thank you Spacedout! You also touched on something else that auto climate Cars can do (not equipped), that is run the A/C without the little A/C button illuminated. Perhaps it is running if engaged during the previous drive, although when I flip the key the first thing I need to do is actively press it on or there will be no A/C for me?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Thank you Spacedout! You also touched on something else that auto climate Cars can do (not equipped), that is run the A/C without the little A/C button illuminated. Perhaps it is running if engaged during the previous drive, although when I flip the key the first thing I need to do is actively press it on or there will be no A/C for me?


You should not need to press the AC button at all when you get in your car. Leave the settings you want on the previous drive, they all will be exactly the same when you start the next time(even if you didn't have remote start). I never noticed if there is a delay on the light illuminating for the AC once the key is forward, but I would not be surprised if there is some delay. That may be why your not seeing the button lit after you turn the key forward. 

My cruze was a 1LT without automatic climate controls if that helps.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> You should not need to press the AC button at all when you get in your car. Leave the settings you want on the previous drive, they all will be exactly the same when you start the next time(even if you didn't have remote start). I never noticed if there is a delay on the light illuminating for the AC once the key is forward, but I would not be surprised if there is some delay. That may be why your not seeing the button lit after you turn the key forward.
> 
> My cruze was a 1LT without automatic climate controls if that helps.


 I know! It seems this topic is quite popular on Chevy forums, actually found a vintage Tomko GMC forum reply "what does the manual say"?, sheesh:uhh:. As always to avoid A/C odor I cut the A/C about a mile from my destination. If I would expect the A/C to come on the next start using the remote it would have to be set "On" and the blower knob on as well, yet it doesn't. I also have the manual system on the 14 1LT.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is indeed a good idea to pre shut down to reduce moisture accumulated on the evap fins........however, as soon as you are about to shut the car off, reset the compressor and fan to on...then shut the car off.

This way, the A/C will come on when you remote start.........this is the procedure I use.

Rob

Edit: to avoid the pre shut down hassle, consider having the dealer enable 'afterblow'
Then you can shut the car off with the A/C on and over the next hour it will cycle the blower for a minute or so every 10 to 15 minutes to dry out the evap core.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Robby said:


> It is indeed a good idea to pre shut down to reduce moisture accumulated on the evap fins........however, as soon as you are about to shut the car off, reset the compressor and fan to on...then shut the car off.
> 
> This way, the A/C will come on when you remote start.........this is the procedure I use.
> 
> ...


Rob let me ask you just one more thing as I did try that today before posting. Do you notice if your A/C button is illuminated, and when you flip the key what do you see? I had to press it on as I expected. System is blowing very cold air, seems to run fine in the dry heat!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothing on the dash is illuminated, including the snowflake (A/C) button while the car is running in remote start mode.
The only thing noted beyond the running engine (prior to unlocking) is the running engine, the radiator cooling fan (good ear required....it is running at a low speed to cool the condenser), and, of course the parking lights on to visually indicate remote running mode.

Upon unlocking and entering and then inserting and turning the key to on, the HVAC panel positions light up as well as the snowflake button.


Try this: Turn the car off AFTER you have re energized the A/C and set your mode and fan positions.
Turn the car off..... remove the key.....open the door, DO NOT EXIT......stay seated for a minute or so.
While seated, close the door and lock it using the remote........DO NOT INSERT the key.

Now, start the car using the remote button.....again, do not insert the key.

The car does not know you are inside.....you can observe what is running (HVAC related)......now you know whats going on in there during a remote start and for the ten minute run time allowed.


I have learned this system is not that bright......if you leave the door open, set the locks with the remote but do not close the door, the car can still be remote started.
I find this a bit comical since the remote start is disabled if the hood is open......a good idea from a safety standpoint, yet fully functional even with open doors.

Yes.....it is the little things that amuse me.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy, If you left the AC button Lit when you turned the car off, it should illuminate automatically when you turn the key forward the next time.. If not, i would say there is something wrong with your HVAC controls like its not remembering what settings you used. Only time the button should not be lit is when you remote start, but again no buttons or any dash lights are lit when you remote start.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have a 15 diesel with manual fan speed vs automatic. i will park the car, put my car window shade up, then turn fan to 3/4 max fan speed and max cooling, turn car off. when i remote start i open the door and its blowing on 3/4 max just as i left it.. 

with tinted windows sun tech carbon xp and my custom window shade and im a gold color cruze..... still heats up like a oven after sitting in the parking lot for 8 hours in Florida sun... if manufactures offered a hd cooling system as a option i would buy. bigger condenser fan,bigger condenser, more efficient or bigger compressor from a pick up, more cooling free on and a bigger evap core.... yes more capacity please


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

pandrad61 said:


> i have a 15 diesel with mnual fan speed vs automatic. i will park the car, put my car window shade up, then turn fan to max fan speed and max cooling, turn car off. when i remote start i open the door and its blowing on max just as i left it.


Are you sure about that? None of the GM cars or trucks I've driven use full fan speeds on remote start no matter how you set it. I asked a family member about their 2016 GMC Sierra remote start behavior today and they confirmed its a slow/medium speed fan until they turn the key forward just like the cruze.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Are you sure about that? None of the GM cars or trucks I've driven use full fan speeds on remote start no matter how you set it. I asked a family member about their 2016 GMC Sierra remote start behavior today and they confirmed its a slow/medium speed fan until they turn the key forward just like the cruze.


100% sure. if i dont use 3/4 fan speed i use full since i remote start it and have windows cracked to help move hot air out. i can take a video


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Now i also have a manual fan speed knob not auto system


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

hi i have a viper remote start system. It's really hot in central texas 100+ degrees everyday. I set my manual knob to max with ac and re-circulation on before turning it off. It does blow at full speed with ac and re0circulation when i remote start


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CRAKZOR said:


> hi i have a viper remote start system. It's really hot in central texas 100+ degrees everyday. I set my manual knob to max with ac and re-circulation on before turning it off. It does blow at full speed with ac and re0circulation when i remote start


Yours is an aftermarket system, I would think it would not exhibit the same behavior as the factory installed unit.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i can see a reduction in fan speed in automatic ac systems but us with manual operated how would the computer turn it down if the physical knob is on max?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> i can see a reduction in fan speed in automatic ac systems but us with manual operated how would the computer turn it down if the physical knob is on max?


Despite being manual, the BCM still controls the HVAC, it just takes your "suggestion" into account. For instance, (not sure if the Cruze does it, but many GM cars do) when the system gets a call on Bluetooth, it may automatically turn down the fan speed if it is on high speed 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> manual fan speed vs automatic.


I think all Cruzes have manual fan speed. With the automatic/climate control system, you set a desired temperature (displayed on the radio) and the system regulates to that temp. With the manual system, the dial is unlabeled and you have to try and find your comfort spot.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Yours is an aftermarket system, I would think it would not exhibit the same behavior as the factory installed unit.


Right. The BCM doesn't know the car's been remote started. It thinks you turned the key.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Why any some one would choose to live in the Desert during summer is and shall be the ? Here !

Eddy tint the windows to 18% and get a sunshield ..
Although I doubt this will help you with the heat soak you are experiencing at those temps .........


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ill try to make a video showing it on full


----------

